# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  Δοκιμές σε Αργυρούπολη/Ηλιούπολη

## JS

Με την πολύτιμη βοήθεια του Στέλιου (ice) και του Στέλιου (ifaistos) το Σάββατο ολοκληρώσαμε μια σειρά από δοκιμές στις περιοχές Αργυρούπολης / Ηλιούπολης.
Είχαμε ορισμένα θετικά δείγματα. Πιο συγκεκριμένα:
* Κόμβος ice* 
Δεν βλέπει alexbo1.
Βλέπει άψογα τα λινκς με essid: awmn-1338 , awmn-715-1569 , awmn-715
Ίσως να βλέπει και τους awmn-1569-test
Από τα λεγόμενα των δύο μάλλον γίνεται εύκολα και το μεταξύ τους ad-hoc.

* Κόμβος alexbo1* 
Βλέπει μόνο τον Ήφαιστο

* Κόμβος alsafe* 
Πιάνει το λινκ ifaistos-ripper και καλύτερα το awmn646-301.
Επίσης έπιασε σχετικά καλά μια κεραία που είχα γυρίσει στο περίπου προς ice. Αν αποφασιστεί θα ξαναγίνει δοκιμή με καλύτερο σημάδι.
Δυστυχώς έπιανε άψογα ένα IF του ΑΤΙΑ που μάλλον είναι γυρισμένο προς τα εκεί.
(για άλλη μια φορά να πω ότι πρέπει να σκεφτόμαστε ΚΑΙ τους άλλους. Το IF αυτό σίγουρα περνάει πάνω από πολύ κόσμο και καταστρέφει 2-3 καναλάκια)

* Κόμβος koki / jismy / kota* 
Πιάσαμε έναν ίσως μελλοντικό κόμβο πάρα πολύ καλά (adsl_on_air)
Επίσης αρκετά σταθερά το λινκ awmn621-270

Για το τί λινκ αποφασίσαμε να γίνουν (αμ τι νομίζατε, θα σας αφήναμε να έχετε λόγο ; ) θα σας ενημερώσουν οι υπεύθυνοι των περιοχών (εγώ μια απλή τσατσά είμαι που λέει και ο wiresounds)
 ::   ::   ::  

Ακολουθούν αρχειάκια netstumbler από τα σκαν.
Hardware:
Laptop, engenius 100mW pcmcia, Stella17db, Pacific 15db, 6mAircom+, μούφα θυλικό θυλικό.

Άντε να οργανωθούμε λίγο καλύτερα μην μας φάνε οι βόρειοι !!!

* Ο φεουδάρχης Ν.Σμύρνης
JS
*

 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ripper_gr

ΕΜΕΝΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ!!!!!!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ice

Οσοι επιθυμουν να κανουμε ερευνα απο την ταρατσα τους στην περιοχη Ηλιουπολη/Αργυρουπολη για τον τροπο διασυνδεσης με το ΑΜΔΑ παρακαλειστε να στειλετε pm για να προγραμματιστει μεσα στις επομενες δυο βδομαδες .

Στο pm να εμπεριεχονται τα εξης στοιχεια nodedb , ονοματεπωνυμο , τηλ , διευθυνση και οτι αλλο θα βοηθησει στον εντοπισμο σας .

*Ο Φεουδαρχης Ηλιουπολης Στελιος aka ICE*

----------


## alexbo1

> ....
> Είχαμε ορισμένα θετικά δείγματα. Πιο συγκεκριμένα:
> * Κόμβος ice* 
> Δεν βλέπει alexbo1.....


  ::   ::   ::   ::  
Να σαι καλα!!!! (Καλά Θα σου δείξω εγώ)  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ice

απο σημερα θα με δεις και μενα βρε alexbo1

----------


## alexbo1

Δεν σας είπα πως πιάνω και έναν 1056!!!!
ΤΟν ξέρει κανείς???
Πρέπει να έκανε δοκιμές!

----------


## ice

Σημερα σηκωθηκε ο κομβος ICE ο οποιος ειναι δοκιμαστικος και δεν βγαινει καπου στο ΑΜΔΑ . Απλα δινει για την ωρα dhcp σε οποιον συνδεθει . 

Σε λιγες μερες (εαν βρουμε την πρεσσα να φτιαξουμε τα καλωδια) θα εχουν σηκωθει και τα βασικα λινκς για να εχετε εξοδο στο ΑΜΔΑ

----------


## lambrosk

Εγώ έχω πρέσσα πάρει απο τον Δαμιανό και απογυμνωτή, απλώς θα τα χρειαστώ το ΣΚ, αν θές πέρνα να τα βάλουμε...
*EDIT: ok! κάνε μου pm για το τηλ. ώστε να συννενοηθούμε ice*

----------


## ice

Αν και δεν βολευει η περιοχη (Ειμαι Ηλιουπολη) ισως καταφερω να περασω . 

Αλλιως απο Δευτερα .

10qs

----------

